
New lower prices for GPUs and preemptible Local SSDs - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/new-lower-prices-for-GPUs-and-preemptible-Local-SSDs.html
======
FBISurveillance
This is great news!

One thing that I miss in my daily Google Cloud usage is ability to assign a
single public IP to multiple VMs. (For certain reasons Google Load Balancer
does not work for my use case.)

